# Motherboard/Power...lookin for some help...



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

i have a Acer Aspire M5630 EG31M Motherboard....that will not turn on....but it might be an ez fix. having probs tryin to find the right pins for the power wire/button. it is not labeled like most are on motherboards.


at times when i do press the power......the cpu fan will start spinning and seems to start up for a very short time. one.....i dont know where i am putting the power wire....and 2......i dont even know if something esl is the prob or not.....got this for real cheap......and trying to get it working. i enjoy messing with this kind of stuff "even still being new at it" but trying to help u....to help me lol

i have 4 g's of ram in it..."it is able to handle it" no hard drive hooked up to it..."i know i dont need one hooked up to it to see if the motherboard even comes on" cpu/fan looks good.....have tried 2 diff power supply's....both seem ok.......but still nothing.....i know that the motherboard could be shot....but trying to find out if that is the case or not....i have links on some of the info i have already found....

i even have the spec sheet on it....but still havin a hard time understanding what pins the power on wire should be at.....thanks alot for any comments back....

and ANY more info i did not give.....plz ask....and i will give. thanks again 

links below


http://www.acersupport.com/acerpana...Aspire_M3630_M5630_Veriton_M460_S460_BOOK.pdf


Skyline Engineering: Acer Aspire M5630 EG31M Motherboard MB.SA509.009 / MBSA509009

Acer Aspire M5630 EG31M Motherboard MB.SA509.001 | eBay


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

List the rest of your specs.
-What CPU are you using?
-What RAM is installed?

You can find an diagram for the front panel connection of your motherboard below.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Does it seem to start up and then switch off?

If so the CPU might be overheating. Make sure the thermal compound on the processor a) present and b) not caked and hard. Also make sure the fan/heat sink assembly is secured to the motherboard. There should be no clearance between it and the CPU.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage
check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

wow....thanks already for the help back..did not see that coming and so fast.....

ok....to makinu1der2 and the diagram...i hate to sound like a noob......but i am still not good with reading all kinds of computer wording....so that diagram does not help me....cuz i still dont know where the "power on/wire/button" goes to....is there a key anywhere by chance that would help me learn that kind of stuff? "i am wanting to learn all i can"

nex....to epshatto.... the computer does seem to start up after not being plugged in for a longer bit of time..."fan will kick on for a sec"....but then i go to try it again right after.....and i get nothing at all.."untill i let it sit for a while unplugged" then it will kick on again for a sec......

also....i took the processor out "INTEL E4500 CORE 2 DUO SLA95 MALAY 2.20 GHZ L751A465" and there does seem to be a lil cake up in the midd of the processor and heat sink....so i am thinking now that, that could be my main prob? 

now to dai....i already named the m/board b4......and i just told the processor....i know that ram and psu are good to go.....and i have to ask.....how in the hell am i spos to look at the bios if i can not even get the computer started? 

k...thanks for any help back....and if i left anything out that is need to know info....let me know....thanks again


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

See the below image it has more details about the connections.

After removing the heatsink make sure to thoroughly clean the old thermal

material from the heatsink and CPU and apply a new application.


----------



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

i think that one will help better....should be pluged into pins 6/8 then? far as the power on wire goes......?

and far as the "apply a new application" is there a name for that....and where would be a good online place to buy that? newegg maybe? thanks for the fast post back


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

you can get arctic silver 5 at newegg and here is a guide how to apply it.
Arctic Silver, Inc. - Instructions


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If you don't want to wait for shipping you can usually find it at a local electronics store. (Radio Shack,PC Shop,etc)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any PC shop should have thermal paste on hand. 

Thermal Paste and How To Use It


----------



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

so is that what we r all thinking the main prob is.....needing to have the thermal paste back on it....and that should fix the prob? and still not 100% on the pins for the power button ether.......6/8 "from the pic up top" are the ones i should be using? thanks again


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The power button is momentary switch, like a door bell button it only makes contact when pressed, the motherboard senses the contact and turns on if off or off is on, sounds like your switch is working to me.


----------



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

i dont even know where to plug the switch wire in yet.....to even try it.......that is what i asked in my last post.....6/8 pins? "in the pic above" ??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes, doesn't the case have a plug with all the wires in it?


----------



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

my case has the wires with it...just did not know if the pins i needed to use were 6/8 or not......it is not labeled on the MB like it is on most other ones...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it a Acer PC(Case/Motherboard) or something your trying to assemble from different PC's?


----------



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

mb is acer......case is not


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the case?
Do you have the Acer case?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The most common Front Panel Mobo connection looks like this.


----------



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

TYREE WITH THE WIN...WOOOOOOO lol ty...that is what i have been lookin for......i am still needing some thermal past "for the heat sink/ cpu" but now i at least know where the dam power on wire goes to....tyvm for that one....i will try that now.....and see if i can get anything or not....but still might not...not having good thermal past on it...so ya....thanks again


----------



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

paste*


----------



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

NOT TYREE WITH THE WIN......GUESS I SHOULD HAVE READ IT BETTER.....I DONT NEED THE MOST COMMON PANEL PIC...I NEED ONE FOR MY MB.....CAN NO ONE ON HERE TELL ME WHERE THE POWER ON PINS R?.....EVEN WITH HAVING A STAT PAGE FOR MY MB?

http://www.acersupport.com/acerpana...Aspire_M3630_M5630_Veriton_M460_S460_BOOK.pdf


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

According to the diagram in post #6 (taken from the motherboard manual) the power should be pins 6 & 8 

Have you tried these?


----------



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

yes...i have tried them.....does the power reset also have to be pluged in to...for it to come on...."tried to guess what pins they were" and is there anything els i could do b4 i start to think the mb is blown.....and throw it in the trash? veryyyy grrrrr right now over it lol sitin here messin with it now....


----------



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

i even went and got threm paste....re did all of that.....that part is looking good....and the mb/fan would try to start up b4...while tryin it...but now i am not getin nothing....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No the reset switch does not have to be hooked up.


----------



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

i dont know what els tro try...and i just hate...not having the brain to be able what to do nex.....it waz startin up a lil b4.....so.....that is what is getin me.....i had that b4....and nothing now...."with a new power switch" tried 6/8 pins..nothing......the psu lights up...and seems good....but maybe that is my nex step...to try a diff one?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Were did the motherboard and case come from?
Did the CPU come with the board?


----------



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

cpu came with the mb....they came from a sell down the st from me....and like i said...all in the start.....the mb and fan would seem to start up for a sec....then shut down....but now i get nothing at all....psu light on the back is lighting up.....and i can even get a HD light to light up on the switch by pluging into the right pins on the mb.....but that is all i can get so far...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it on the bench or mounted in the case?

Have a look at the capacitors on the motherboard for any domed tops, signs of leakage or loose/missing cans > Check the Capacitors on the motherboard for any signs of leakage, domed tops, missing cans.> Badcaps.net - How To Identify 

Do you have access to a digital voltmeter to test with? >  Test Your Power Supply


----------



## Zachnohio (May 9, 2011)

yep......that is one of the first thing i did right after buying the computer/mb

they all seem fine......and the only things i can think of now that it could be r....power supply could be/is bad.."try another".......video card shot?...."but i would think it would still start up".........cpu shot?............or maybe the whole mb is shot.....idk....running out of things to try....without spending much more than i have already...."computer/therm paste/2 bottle set of cpu cleaner" so ya....hopin someone has some more help....and thanks for all of it already


----------

